# Laser Sight for M&P9 Fullsize



## fishing_5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking to get a laser sight for my M&P9 full size. Seen some out there. Some are pricey. I'm asking if anyone out there that is using a laser sight for M&P or equivalent. Looking for one not to pricey? Any ideas? Recommendations?
I've seen some on cheaperthandiry for around $40. Is that too cheap? Heres the sight. Compact Red Weapon Laser Triple Duty CRL Sightmark Picatinny Rail Mounted Laser Aiming System

Any others your might recommend, I'd appreciate a website.

Thanks for the help/advice!


----------

